
Ask HN: Is the new iMessage app a threat to whatsapp? - priteshjain
WWDC launch of new iMessage app is awesome. what does this mean to whatsapp?
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.bgr.in&#x2F;news&#x2F;wwdc-2016-apples-imessage-is-now-a-lot-cooler-and-fun&#x2F;
======
niftich
No. WhatsApp's primary markets are India and Brazil. In India, iOS's market
share is less than 2%. In Brazil, it's a respectable 12%, but WhatsApp is
hugely dominant in contemporary communication in Brazil.

[1] [http://www.statista.com/statistics/262157/market-share-
held-...](http://www.statista.com/statistics/262157/market-share-held-by-
mobile-operating-systems-in-india/) [2]
[http://www.statista.com/statistics/262167/market-share-
held-...](http://www.statista.com/statistics/262167/market-share-held-by-
mobile-operating-systems-in-brazil/)

~~~
priteshjain
Interesting point

------
Grazester
It is not even close. Unless this runs on Android phones it would not be much
of a threat to whatsapp.

